
Show HN: Oyster Alerts is live and looking for testers in London, England - password03
Hi everybody,<p>I am happy to share my latest side project in the hope of gaining some value first users and feedback.<p>If you use railways in London you will (or maybe not) be aware of the concept of &quot;incomplete journeys&quot;. If you forget to tap in&#x2F;out of a station with your travel card you will get charged the maximum fare. To rectify this you are required to manually log in to the TFL website and check for a refund. I find that awkward and time consuming.<p>I decided to built Oyster Alerts to check for incomplete journeys and thought you might also find it useful.<p>The site is very much an MVP now but does function and you will be alerted of incomplete fares.<p>It would be awesome if you could check it out and give any feedback.. <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;oysteralerts.com" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;oysteralerts.com</a><p>Thank you
======
mleonard
Congrats on the launch. How does it work on your end? Are you using an
official API or doing it another way?

~~~
password03
It's screen scraping as TFL don't offer an API for this unfortunately. Would
that put you off?

